# General > Hobbies >  Section of Craft, Card Making etc books

## nicnak

Craft Books for sale all excellent condition pricing as follows;

Three dimensionsal decoupage £6

Traditional Papercrafts, parchmentcraft,stencill embossing, paper pricking and quilling £6

Compendium of Card Making Techniques £8

Making Cards in a Weekend £6

The Big Book of Greeting Cards £6

The Complete Book Of Papercraft £5

Art Attack Set; How to Paint, How to Papermache, How to Draw, How to Collage £6

The Practical Pottery book, this has some discolouration to the book cover due to being in workshop £3.

Or £45 the lot, n deliver to Wick or meet at Tesco's Thurso.

----------

